# Tile Flooring



## newtda (Feb 9, 2011)

I am looking for the best tile cleaner there is that will clean and shine the tile.  What is out there that I could use?


----------



## Jaz (Feb 9, 2011)

It would be nice if we knew what specific type of tiles we're talking about.  

BTW, this site does not charge if you make the question a little longer. Please reply with details.

Jaz


----------



## newtda (Feb 9, 2011)

Jaz said:


> It would be nice if we knew what specific type of tiles we're talking about.
> 
> BTW, this site does not charge if you make the question a little longer. Please reply with details.
> 
> Jaz



Sorry about that. The kitchen is sealed ceramic tile and then in the entryway and bathrooms are not sealed. Please let me know if you need more info I am not good with this stuff as you can see.


----------



## Jaz (Feb 9, 2011)

I still don't know what you've got there.  What is sealed ceramic tile?  Do you mean ceramic tile that you have applied a sealer on the grout?  Do you mean glazed?  Do you have any specific info on the tiles?

How long ago was this installed?  Any idea which method of installation and specific type grout?  What problems are you having?  What color is the grout?  

Are the tiles hard to clean too?  What are you using to clean and how often?  How many people, pets, paved streets, sidewalks, attached garage?  Where is the house located?

Jaz


----------



## frozenstar (Feb 14, 2011)

Jaz has a point. Need more details to give you the best advice...  You can research online for the different types of tiles. Or you can post pictures here.


----------



## Modutile (Aug 13, 2011)

I use a "Eureka Enviro Steamer" to clean my ceramic tiles. It cleans it really well. I don't use chemicals.


----------



## miltonnys (Feb 8, 2012)

Dirt adheres easily to the surface of ceramic tile, especially styles with textured surfaces. Regular sweeping loosens and removes most dirt. A vacuum cleaner can also be used to sweep, but make sure you use one without a beater bar to avoid dulling and scratching the tiles. Vacuum cleaner attachments are great to suck up dirt along edges or in between tiles.


----------



## Hwilliams (Jun 26, 2012)

The best way to clean the tile is , Steaming , Blower and vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Brett Brown (Oct 27, 2019)

You can use a Bona floor cleaner. A versatile cleaning solution for your tile and laminate flooring. You can also use a grout cleaner from Black diamond for a deep cleaning of your tile floors.


----------

